# How to attach track to layout?



## spicercars (Sep 12, 2012)

Ben out of the hobby for a long time and I am just getting back into it. Still have the table I made years ago and I am planning on making a few changes and using it again. My question is I am using cork roadbed does everybody still nail the track down or is there something easier? Thanks


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

I have read about people using regular elmer's glue to attach track to the layout. I have also heard about people using liquid nails. There is a shortage? of Cork Roadbed, or there has been for a while...so I think that many folks are trying new things. I am in the middle of building a layout and I am going to use the elmer's glue route and see how that goes...


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Latex caulk is one of the easiest methods to put the cork and track down and you can easily pull it back up if you need too!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

hi and welcome.

yep, caulk it down. as added benefit it will help a ted with the sound as well and provide somewhat elastic bond. i did use nails to hold it in place temporarily till everything cured however.

btw feel free to introduce yourself and your layout here. we love seeing pictures too


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Gluing the cork to the table is the common practice but I like nails for the track because it's easy to remove them if I need to make a change in the track. Gluing or caulking the track down is ok if your sure the track is all positioned correctly and I have used Titebond lll to glue some track to the cork. I just don't like all the goop that sticks to the track if you have to pull it up. Track nails are cheaper than glue or caulk but do take a little more time. Pete


----------



## Swhite503 (May 14, 2012)

For near instant bonding I use a hot glue gun. You have to work fast and use it very sparingly. 

SteveW


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I usede Alene's tacky glue and a few nails in spots where I though the track would see heavy use/abuse. If I identify a loose piece of track I just put in a spike at that location.


----------



## spicercars (Sep 12, 2012)

I will probably stick to nails. Alot of the layout will be flex track do to the curves. I used nails before and they work good just take some time.


----------



## gofisher2 (Jul 19, 2012)

Liquid Nails - I've used it to hold cork down and flex track. A few nails to keep it in place (I remove the nails once it's dry) and it will not move! If you need to removed it, just use a putty knife. I have a 4ft. sectional done this way, it's 15 years old, been moved 2 times by professional movers - bare, and the track is still firmly in place.


----------

